

Complete e-mail sent by Levenson(Atlanta Hawks owner) - kelukelugames
http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/basketball/complete-e-mail-sent-by-levenson/nhHbD/

======
jgeorge
Pardon my white male patriarchal cishet privilege here, but... what's so
"racist" about this email? If anything his criticism is on white fans for
being afraid of being in a majority-black crowd. It all appears to me to be as
neutral of an observation as one could have in an inherently volatile subject.

------
kelukelugames
Where is the line between targeted marketing and racism?

